# Sharks everywhere



## Russ Dadds (Feb 23, 2000)

Surf guys beware I've got reports of large bull, thresher, and white sharks cruising the suds in your area. One netter caught a huge white shark right against the shore!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Russ 
the gerat white weight was a little over 1100lbs. and was around 9ft long. i don't think i want to be in the water right about now know what i mean
heard they were coming from up north and chasing large stripped bass


[This message has been edited by Fishman (edited 11-11-2000).]


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

A great white turned up in Tidewater?


----------



## fishfinatic (Mar 30, 2000)

I'm thinking like you Sand Flea. Show me! I've never heard of a Great White in these waters. Maybe a Bull or Tiger. I'd like to see a photo.


----------



## DEEPH2O (Nov 5, 2000)

...ITS TRUE...i was at the ocean tackle shop taking my break talking fishing. When the news came on a 9 foot great white was caught in 6 feet of h20 in va beach. I dont think im going to be wading anytime soon. They did land the shark. There is no telling whats out there..... until our next encounter 
........................DEEPH20


----------



## Tim (Mar 14, 2000)

There was a great white shark caught outside of rudee inlet. I saw a picture of it on tv. I didn't believe it at first but i do know.
Tim


----------



## fishfinatic (Mar 30, 2000)

Probably just a rogue. Anything is possible, I guess. Waters off our coast are cool, and it stands to reason that he was following bait. This is no different than someone catching a Sail off a pier on the Outer Banks. It's not the norm, but it does happen. I doubt anyone is in danger from wading, though. No more so than danger posed by Tigers in the Summer. How'd you like to hook a White on a big chunk of bunker on your 11' surf rig?!!


----------



## fishfinatic (Mar 30, 2000)

Talked with Paul Morris, owner of Grafton Fishing Supply, on Sunday. He has a lot of commercial fishing background, and, thus, a lot of commercial contacts. He verified the Great White, too. He also reported schools of False Albacore in the Bay a mile out of Back River. Cold water fish being followed by cold water predators. Wonder if the White has a cousin in the area.


----------



## Salty (Jan 10, 2000)

Last word I got was that a LOT of them were sighted. The commercial fisherman that caught the Great White said that there was a bigger one "around" the net that was picking rocks out of it. The smaller of the pair obviously wasn't the luckier. 

Every Year there are a few Great whites taken or sighted off of Jersey, Massachussetts, and North Carolina on south. For me, it only stands to reason that if they are above and below, they have to be somewhere in between. 

This may just be another sign that something in their (and our) fragile ecosystem is screwed up (for lack of a better phrase). Last year there were [3?] great whites in the canal. Year to year they may be sighted around Shark River in NJ. They might be coming in looking for food, or who knows, maybe they have been there all along and the only reason we are encountering them now, is because there are so many people out there on the water nowadays, between recreational boaters, fisherpeople, commercial folk, etc. 

Well, just my $.02,

Salty


----------



## fishfinatic (Mar 30, 2000)

OK - according to some friends, they saw something on the news about this shark. How does 11 feet, 1500 pounds sound?! I'm a believer. Glad I'm not a surfer.


----------



## SHORELINE (May 21, 2000)

A porker, i'll catch that fish, but its gonna cost ya.


----------



## fishfinatic (Mar 30, 2000)

Hey Shoreline - better have a bucket harness tied to your truck to fight that one. Not much for a fish that big to do but RUN with your line. Hate to see the size of the reel you'd need to stop the shark from spooling you. Not like you can back down on that sucker. Be fun to watch though. According to an editor with the local paper in my town, two fish were caught -- the big one, and a five footer. The bigger White rolled off the net and swam away. Can you whistle the tune to "Jaws?"


----------



## Russ Dadds (Feb 23, 2000)

From what I heard the commercial guy who netted the White took him intot he shallows and beached him. Then sold the carcassss for what he could.


----------

